# Your Euroleague all-star team



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

If actually a Euroleague all-star game was played, who would you pick?

It' be interesting a Europeans vs Americans game

my teams would be

Americans (it counts south americans):

J.R. Holden/Lynn Greer/Ed Cota
Marcus Brown/Trajan Langdon
Anthony Parker/Andrés Nocioni
Maceo Baston/Luis Scola
Fabricio Oberto/Tanoka Beard

Europeans

Milos Vujanic/Saras Jasikevicius
Arvydas Macijauskas/Pana Liadelis
Dejan Bodiroga/Antoine Rigaudeau
Nikola Vujcic/Jorge Garbajosa
Arvydas Sabonis/Dejan Tomasevic


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Why doesn't the EL have an All-Star game????


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Why doesn't the EL have an All-Star game????


The idea was around when FIBA run the Euroleague tournament and as far as I remember few All-Star games were made. But when ULEB took over the EL, there was not talk about any All-Star event. 

BTW this year FIBA makes pathetic All-Star game in their league between americans and Europe... but who plays in FIBA Europe League... nobody... (nobody worth mentioning).


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Does anyone think that they "all-star" team from players who play in Europe would be a good one- could they be competitive in the NBA if they practiced as a real team?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> Does anyone think that they "all-star" team from players who play in Europe would be a good one- could they be competitive in the NBA if they practiced as a real team?


If it would be made from both european and american guys, who play in here, they could really become a decent team after normal practicing of course. Americans alone arent that strong and Europeans alone wouldnt last whole long 82 games season, cause they arent keen on that.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Ed cota?No way.Horace Jenkins,look his stats


----------



## falsestart (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> BTW this year FIBA makes pathetic All-Star game in their league between americans and Europe... but who plays in FIBA Europe League... nobody... (nobody worth mentioning).


You're wrong. There're some interesting players in FIBA's Europe League. Abdul-Rauf, Eurelijus Zhukaukas, for example.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>falsestart</b>!
> 
> You're wrong. There're some interesting players in FIBA's Europe League. Abdul-Rauf, Eurelijus Zhukaukas, for example.


Well, sure there are few players, mostly on those Russian teams which should play in higher level competition, but cant due Russian federation's decision.

But compare Abdul-Rauf with Greer or Zukauskas with Sabonis...



> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> Ed cota?No way.Horace Jenkins,look his stats


Well, I think we both are biased on this (if you are from Greece)... I have never seen Jenkins play, but Cota is awesome most of time. He runs the team very great, his ball handling is best in Europe and this season he at last started making shots from outside. He won few games on buzzer for us. Hes very great fit for Zalgiris with not selfish game, smart decisions and great passing skills.


----------



## Drew VT 6 (Jan 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, sure there are few players, mostly on those Russian teams which should play in higher level competition, but cant due Russian federation's decision.
> ...


Zalgirinis- do you live in the US? Where? My roommate in college was from Kaunas and was a big fan of Zalgiris. He has dual citizenship now though and has live here for 8-9yrs.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drew VT 6</b>!
> 
> Zalgirinis- do you live in the US? Where? My roommate in college was from Kaunas and was a big fan of Zalgiris. He has dual citizenship now though and has live here for 8-9yrs.


No, I still live in Kaunas and I dont think I want to leave my town. I like it here


----------

